# Very offtopic. Did you know that ...



## overmind (Jul 26, 2011)

... OpenBSD's PF - Packet Filter is included in OSX Lion?

Or I am last person that finds out?


```
$ uname -a
Darwin wanna.local 11.0.0 Darwin Kernel Version 11.0.0: Sat Jun 18 12:57:44
PDT 2011; root:xnu/RELEASE_I386 i386

$ sudo pfctl -vvsr
No ALTQ support in kernel
ALTQ related functions disabled
@0 anchor "com.apple/*" all
  [ Evaluations: 415866    Packets: 0         Bytes: 0           States: 0     ]
  [ Inserted: uid 0 pid 59 ]
```

Now you will see OS X Name in PF-related books.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 26, 2011)

Very old news.

Most of the Darwin/MacOS X userland is taken directly from FreeBSD/NetBSD, both of which includes PF.  Most of the networking code in the XNu kernel is taken from FreeBSD, which includes PF.


----------



## overmind (Jul 26, 2011)

I knew about IPFW but did not knew about PF. I thought they only take that they like, and all tutorials about activating OSX's firewall were about IPFW. Even big magazines wrote at that time that OSX comes with IPFW firewall, but nobody talked about PF.


----------



## gkontos (Jul 27, 2011)

overmind said:
			
		

> I knew about IPFW but did not knew about PF. I thought they only take that they like, and all tutorials about activating OSX's firewall were about IPFW. Even big magazines wrote at that time that OSX comes with IPFW firewall, but nobody talked about PF.



You are correct. PF was not included prior to 10.7 version.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2011)

That might be a reason for me to upgrade my MacBookPro. I never liked IPFW :e


----------



## overmind (Jul 27, 2011)

@SirDice right, same reason for me too! 

But if you REALLY want a MacBookPro, wait few more months. Newer models will appear with MacBook Air technology.


----------



## gkontos (Jul 27, 2011)

overmind said:
			
		

> @SirDice right, same reason for me too!
> 
> But if you REALLY want a MacBookPro, wait few more months. Newer models will appear with MacBook Air technology.


Yes but you get to pay it at least 2 times more than the actual value of the hardware. So, I am currently sticking to my 2007 MacBook.


----------



## overmind (Jul 28, 2011)

I've read an article about OSX Lion here: http://www.infoworld.com/d/networking/why-it-wont-mac-os-x-lion-server-167787

"Why IT won't like Mac OS X Lion Server"

And I was thinking that PF might help. They could also add/use ports system from FreeBSD . Hmm, it would be weird to administrate a OSX server with such aditions. They could put a GUI for firewalling and an Apple-ish panel to configure everything, a CPanel-like but on GUI and not web.

Yeah they could do that so everybody would be a sysadmin .

Well a FreeBSD sysadmin would just go to shell and to the work from there. That's what I like about BSD. I've noticed recently many Linux sysadmins configuring base services (like networking, for example) from GUI (text or graphic). Like 6-7 years ago everything was done from command line in Linux world.


----------



## kpa (Jul 28, 2011)

> They could also add/use ports system from FreeBSD


There is already MacPorts www.macports.org


----------



## overmind (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes but if you do not have commands like pkg_add / pkg_info and /usr/ports dir, there's no fun.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 28, 2011)

kpa said:
			
		

> There is already MacPorts www.macports.org



macports( formally darwin ports) is really out of date. Hubbard was in charge of darwin ports when he was hired by apple. While it was in beta people used fink which uses apt. Current popular alternatives are homebrew( ruby and maybe git based) and gentoo alt/prefix. I have used them all. gentoo alt runs in a user folder instead of root and installs a gnu world. homebrew uses /usr/local and has no duplication. macports uses /opt and duplicates most everything. With this fragmentation of "port" installers on OSX it really fragments all the users and creates three times the work.

for example my mac ports version of _vim_ as synced today:
version *7.2.108*
gentoo alt/prefix:
version *7.3.244*

see the problem!


----------



## overmind (Jul 28, 2011)

I use Rudix to use MC and some other tools on OSX.

http://rudix.org/


----------



## sossego (Jul 28, 2011)

overmind said:
			
		

> Well a FreeBSD sysadmin would just go to shell and to the work from there. That's what I like about BSD. I've noticed recently many Linux sysadmins configuring base services (like networking, for example) from GUI (text or graphic). Like 6-7 years ago everything was done from command line in Linux world.



Many want the easy way of doing things with only a few desiring to learn.


----------



## expl (Jul 28, 2011)

overmind said:
			
		

> I use Rudix to use MC and some other tools on OSX.
> 
> http://rudix.org/



The number of packages available via Rudix is pathetic.

I personally use macports but as was said before most of them are outdated or poorly maintained. But it still has most complete collection of packages compared to others.


----------

